
Ask HN: Tell us about your startup - trimboffle
What’s the story behind your exciting and inspiring startup?
======
derrick_jensen
Mine isn't particularly exciting or inspiring, but somebody has to be first to
respond. I'm working on a mobile optimized, Bitcoin powered MTurk company
called Labl ([https://labl.ml](https://labl.ml)). I have a few reasons:

1\. This is my first company, so I figure starting with something simple and
low-capital would be nice (not interested in capital, currently a student,
etc). Most of my concerns are with litigation and running a business in
general

2\. I like Bitcoin, and I figure an easy way to increase adoption is to make
it lower friction to earn. Contractor payments are only done in Bitcoin for
the time being, client payments are done through Stripe. Having both options
for both types of users is on the list

3\. I'm a numbers guy, and it seems like there are a lot of interesting
optimization opportunities running any automated platform at scale

The general plan is to be a platform of new reasons to pay people over the
internet. We have more interesting ventures along the "find reasons to pay
people" line, but are finishing this up first to test drive our
infrastructure.

NOTE: Sign ups are broken right now, should be fixed at some point

